# Locust, Ash an d Walnut vs Red Oak



## jadm (Mar 29, 2011)

Checking out a new wood supplier this year.  I have gotten red oak from him in the past and I use it very sparingly as it is outrageously expensive.  A cord lasts me at least 5 years.

He now sells a blend of ash, locust and walnut which doesn't cost quite as much because most is local (Oak is shipped in as we mostly soft woods here - the dreaded pine!).  It costs a bit less but is still pretty expensive compared to what I pay for a broader mix of hardwoods - not sure of the exact composition of what I have been getting....know there is ash and maple in it as well as some apple....I just can't remember what else they have told me is in it....)

I know ash is a good wood - quick to season and lots of BTUs.  I know locust is up there too but have read several topics here where people had some type of locust that didn't burn well due to taking really long to season....I think that was the reason.

I know walnut is supposed to be good too but have no experience burning it exclusively - just have pieces of it thrown in will the mix I usually get.

So, for those of you who know your wood species and how they all burn, I am turning to you and asking if you were given a choice of red oak over the locust,ash, walnut blend which would you prefer and why.

Thanks!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 29, 2011)

Very little Black Locust where I'm at,main natural growth region is basically east of me,from a bit north to a few hundred miles south.A fair amount of Honey Locust,its scattered & rarely occurs in large stands,except for the occasional river bottom or lower elevation.Both are as good & usually better than Red Oak,due to their slightly higher density.HL dries very slowly,even though it contains less moisture than Red or White Oaks.Walnut is still plentiful,though no where near what it was 50-100 yrs back.Way too valuable to burn for fuel unless you're talking branches,tops,short smaller or crooked/defective logs.Quite a lot White & Green Ash,thankfully Emerald Ash Borer has only been discovered in 1 NE Iowa county last year,but its headed elsewhere fast.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 29, 2011)

Black Locust dries quicker than Oak, the people that had problems burning BL had other issues.


----------



## Jags (Mar 29, 2011)

Of those listed - locust is the top performer and walnut the bottom with red oak in the middle.  You probably will end up with about the same BTU outcome of either choice.  On the other side of the fence, if you have a variety, you could choose to use the locust on the coldest days and the ash/walnut on off days.  Dunno, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 29, 2011)

I think all wood is going to season faster in Colorado than it does in the east where Black Locust and Red Oak occur naturally. I have burned all of the woods you listed, but since my wood is all mixed and I rarely burn full loads of anything, it is hard for me to make clear comparisons. I'd say walnut is definitely less long burning than the other three, and the other three are all comparable and very good.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 29, 2011)

White Ash is so close to Red Oak there is no way I would pay more money for it plus the Ash  dries much quicker.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed. Both Ash and Black Locust (under normal circumstances) will season in one year, with the black locust being the pick of the litter. Two of my very favorites. I burn tons of red oak, but ,as mentioned, it needs considerably longer to season properly.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 29, 2011)

Get the locust and ash. You are as guaranteed as possible to have seasoned wood. Use the locust for the coldest nights.


----------



## fire_man (Mar 29, 2011)

Not to hijack this thread, but I am beginning to think the best way out of the "what's the best wood" question is to buy a  bigger catalytic stove than you think you need,then you can burn whatever you want. Pack it full with softwood and burn it hot, or  load less with hardwood and throttle it back. The Blaze King guys seem to have it right, they can heat their homes using Pine in Alaska!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Tony does bring up a good point.

Of the wood you list, it would depend upon the difference in price as to which I'd prefer. If the price were the same, I'd take the red oak. However, I have no experience with locust so can not say much about it except for what I read and hear. Red oak is great with the only drawback being the seasoning time. I burn a lot of ash but I believe I'd still take the oak over the ash.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 30, 2011)

perplexed said:
			
		

> Checking out a new wood supplier this year.  I have gotten red oak from him in the past and I use it very sparingly as it is outrageously expensive.  A cord lasts me at least 5 years.
> 
> He now sells a blend of ash, locust and walnut which doesn't cost quite as much because most is local (Oak is shipped in as we mostly soft woods here - the dreaded pine!).  It costs a bit less but is still pretty expensive compared to what I pay for a broader mix of hardwoods - not sure of the exact composition of what I have been getting....know there is ash and maple in it as well as some apple....I just can't remember what else they have told me is in it....)
> 
> ...



They are all good woods as can be seen here: http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm .. Oak does take long to season but is very good but so are the other woods.. Locust needs a good bed of hot coals and burns very hot aside from that they are all decent firewood with good btu's... I say go for the best deal and you'll be fine..

Ray


----------



## jadm (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies.  I posted my ? this afternoon and then I had to be away from the computer until now....

After reading through all of the responses and giving this some more thought I think I will go with the red oak because he sells that by itself so I know all of what I will be getting.  The other is all mixed in together and I could end up with 3/4th ash and very little locust or walnut.  Can't imagine there being much walnut anyway because we don't have a lot of walnut trees around here...  I am pretty sure the locust is honey and not black.  Most grown here are honey....I don't want to pay premium prices for ash because I know it is local too and very plentiful now due to EAB.

I buy all of my wood 2 years in advance....It was one of the first things I learned here.  ;-)


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll take red oak over any of the three, any day, any time. It burns better and coals better, hands down.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 30, 2011)

perplexed said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the replies.  I posted my ? this afternoon and then I had to be away from the computer until now....
> 
> After reading through all of the responses and giving this some more thought I think I will go with the red oak because he sells that by itself so I know all of what I will be getting.  The other is all mixed in together and I could end up with 3/4th ash and very little locust or walnut.  Can't imagine there being much walnut anyway because we don't have a lot of walnut trees around here...  I am pretty sure the locust is honey and not black.  Most grown here are honey....I don't want to pay premium prices for ash because I know it is local too and very plentiful now due to EAB.
> 
> I buy all of my wood 2 years in advance....It was one of the first things I learned here.  ;-)



Smart move on the 2 year plan Perp! This is indeed the secret to good wood burning to have seasoned wood on hand.. Get some Locust in the wood pile if you can it burns great on a bed of hot oak coals.. I like Ash and have lots of that as well and it seasons real fast.. Around here we are loaded with oak and I have to ask for other woods or all I will get is oak.. Problem is I have to careful or I will end up with wood that is not ready if all I have is oak.. 

Ray


----------



## oldspark (Mar 30, 2011)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> I'll take red oak over any of the three, any day, any time. It burns better and coals better, hands down.


 Not sure why you think that, White Ash and Red Oak are very close on the BTU charts, I burn White Ash and Burr Oak (which is a little better than Red Oak) and find the two woods to be close in burn times and coaling, the Oak is a little better I am sure but the two are very close.
 As far as the black locust many people think it is better than the Oak but I have found them to be pretty much the same with the nod going to BL due to the quicker drying time.


----------



## peterc38 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whats the pricing on the oak vs. the ash/locust/walnut mix? It is not stated other than "outrafeuosly expensive".


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 30, 2011)

how do you only burn a cord in 5 years? If i only burnt 1/5 of a cord a year, then it wouldn't really matter what wood it was. It would only be for entertainment at that point.


----------



## Archie (Mar 30, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> how do you only burn a cord in 5 years? If i only burnt 1/5 of a cord a year, then it wouldn't really matter what wood it was. It would only be for entertainment at that point.



My guess is, being from Colorado, most of what he burns is of the pine variety and oak is for occasional use.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 30, 2011)

Archie said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what I figured, but still. at that rate of usage it's kinda like asking everyone here whether you should ask for 6 nickles, 30 pennies, or 3 dimes. Who cares, it's still less than a buck, can't really make a decision so bad that it will screw anything up!


----------



## jadm (Mar 30, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> how do you only burn a cord in 5 years? If i only burnt 1/5 of a cord a year, then it wouldn't really matter what wood it was. It would only be for entertainment at that point.



I am in pine country but I buy local hard woods from tree service people for the bulk of my burning use.  The pine is used to get a fire started when I do a cold start.
In a typical winter I burn anywhere from 2-3 cords per season.

Oak is rare here and few if any sell it because it has to be driven in from back east which hikes the price up to twice the amt. I pay for my mix of woods.  I use it very sparingly for days and nights when our temps are below 20Â°.  It really can't be beat for a longer and hotter burn.....it helps me stretch my other woods...

Plus, having once experienced how it does heat and burn - I am kinda fond of the stuff....so I allow myself a cord every once in awhile....kinda like a treat for myself when it is blistery cold out.   :coolsmile:


----------



## raybonz (Mar 30, 2011)

perplexed said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here it is plentiful so we tend to think nothing of it... You obviously know the difference... 

Ray


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Mar 31, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> ansehnlich1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've burned all these species. Red Oak is the cat's meow. I won't turn down any of them, in fact, have a little of all of them on a regular basis. The red oak gives a longer burn time, reaches operating temps better than the white ash, and there ain't no comparison in the coaling, it hits the sweet spot. The locust coals up when large amounts are burned, making reloads difficult and extending the time it takes to burn down the coals, the white ash doesn't coal near as well leaving quite less coals after 10 hours, the red oak is perfect for me. I also burn chestnut oak, which is top notch too. 

Walnut, haha, I have a couple acres of black walnut, and burn it too. I don't mind it but it simply doesn't rank up with the aforementioned species. As is black cherry, which I have quite a bit of too, and burn also. The black cherry tends to coal up too when burned exclusively.

I'm definitely a red oak/white oak/chestnut oak kind of guy.

So, if I were to buy the op's mixed wood offer, I'd surely have to know just HOW MUCH black walnut was in the mix. It might not be the deal one thinks if half or more of it is black walnut.


----------



## oldspark (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP was paying through the nose for the Red Oak and was wondering if it was worth the extra money for a load for the coldest nights in the winter, I  say it is not worth the extra money if they have White Ash and Black Locust that they can get cheaper.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 3, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> The OP was paying through the nose for the Red Oak and was wondering if it was worth the extra money for a load for the coldest nights in the winter, I  say it is not worth the extra money if they have White Ash and Black Locust that they can get cheaper.



Yup I pretty much feel the same here.. I like Oak but you get a good bed of coals and add some locust and you're in business!

Ray


----------

